# SPS - Step7 / Lernen und Testen mit TrySim



## Udo Ohm (20 Juni 2003)

*Programmierkurs am häuslichen PC.
Lehrbuch und mehr...*
Damit man mit voller Lust und ausreichenden Kenntnissen die tollen TrySim-Möglichkeiten für eine automatisierte Anlage auch nutzen kann, benötigt man gute Programmierkenntnisse in Step 7. 
Deshalb habe ich ein Lehr- und Arbeitsbuch mit detaillierter Anleitung für 45 Projekte geschrieben. Details sind unter 
http://www.u-ohm.de/zu finden.


----------

